# Some pics of the critters in the snow storm



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Here are some pics of the miniature horses running and playing in the snow storm. There are no goatie pictures though, they did NOT want to come out in the wind and snow :laugh:

Hottie and King









Front to back, King, Armor, Raider and Hottie








































































We have some HUGE drifts, this fence is 5 feet tall and the snow almost comes to the top.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So cute! Love their fluffy faces!! Great Pics :thumb:

Yeah, the only pictures I ever seem to get of the girls in the snow is them sticking their head out the barn door to say NOPE. Not Goin' Out.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

lol our girls HAVE to go out in the snow if they don't want to be stuck in the stalls.... they have to walk to their pens/shed.....

I love your horses! sooo cute! and their little tails all braided...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute...and it sure looks cold..Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... :thumb:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

What is that white stuff....? I havent seen barely any snow this year! Cute picture


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks! They sure are cute! It's really cold now, it has started snowing again. I hate going out to the barn as the snow is two feet deep and I get it all in my boots! :hair:


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

Got to love those upslopes. We only got a dusting over on the western slope and we really need it. Feels like a long autumn or something it's been so dry.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Call me crazy...but I really miss the snow this year! Your minis are beautiful!
[attachment=1:1kdsjrl4]006.JPG[/attachment:1kdsjrl4]goats in snow last year.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

O man I really don't want that crap but I heard we are supposed to get it. Nice horses by the way.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute minis! Where are the goats?

I also miss the snow!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful minis!  It looks so chilly there! ...must not be fun when that all melts away!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

All the minis are so cute! Looks like you got some pretty high winds too from all the bare spots and drifts. I'm glad that snow isn't here!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Love your minis LP! They are so sturdy and solid looking. What a blast it must be to have horses! 

We used to live up in the mountains (Rockies) at 10,000 feet. One year, the last snow of the year was on July 4th, then it started again in the end of August. Amost every year, the snow drifts were high enough to cover the entire first floor of the house. It would cast this eerie/beautiful blue light downstairs... Gorgeous as it was up there, I'm much happier living in the foothills of the mountains! 

LP, we got about 2 feet in the last 3 days. Looks about the same for you too! I was glad for the precipitation, but man, I can't wait for Spring!


----------



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Cute minis! Where are the goats?
> 
> I also miss the snow!


The goaties were not so hip on the snow/wind and were tucked away in their house.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

just outa curiosity... what breeds the horses? Im nuts for horses, lol. I hope we dont get any snow like that here... but we never get anything over 6 inches, and that was twice in 10 years!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

They are miniature horses


----------

